# Need some wideband suggestions



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm about to pull the trigger (this week probably) on HP Tuners, and I'd like your suggestions/opinions about widebands. I'd like to keep it under $150 if possible, since the software itself is going to run me like $650.

I'm looking for something somewhat portable, since I'll be tuning both my Grand Am and my GTO with the credits they'll be giving me.

I've been holding off for a while on the purchase because money's been tight lately, but I was just paid a visit from the currency fairy, so it's not really an issue anymore.

Thanks guys.
Dan


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

..ask that fairy to stop by my house would you?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Will do. Just a warning though, she's got tig ol bitties.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Innovate LC-1


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I like the LC-1... the NGK seems like it comes with extra stuff I don't really need. Do you think it'll hurt the sensor any if I put anti-seize on the threads?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> I like the LC-1... the NGK seems like it comes with extra stuff I don't really need. Do you think it'll hurt the sensor any if I put anti-seize on the threads?


I wouldn't as I have no idea if it will smurf up the sensor. I've had mine on and off many times with no anti-seize and no problems. You'll pay about $200 for the LC-1 but it's one of the cheapest and also the best. You can make it portable but you'll have to swap out the sensor or make a tailpipe holder for it. I don't like the tailpipe end holder as there is more of a lag than up front by your collector as well as having to guestimate AFR because you're after the cat.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Jerry. I didn't really want to go the route of a tailpipe mount simply for the sake of having to run/secure the wires back into the car through one of the windows. :lol:

I guess we'll see how goes with getting the stock O2 sensors out of both cars... but, I do have a MAPP torch if the going gets rough. :willy:

I'll be making that phone call to Hinson tomorrow. arty:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> Thanks Jerry. I didn't really want to go the route of a tailpipe mount simply for the sake of having to run/secure the wires back into the car through one of the windows. :lol:
> 
> I guess we'll see how goes with getting the stock O2 sensors out of both cars... but, I do have a MAPP torch if the going gets rough. :willy:
> 
> I'll be making that phone call to Hinson tomorrow. arty:


I hope you have better luck than I did. When I did my headers I couldn't get either sensor out and just bought new ones. On the wideband sensor I just took the bung they give you and had a muffler shop weld it in in like 10 minutes and mounted the wideband sensor there.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Just ordered. :cool

Perhaps that would be a better/easier answer... getting an extra bung for the other car. Hell while I'm at it, I could have the guy do my resonator delete and weld in an x pipe.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

they usually have bungs at the muffler shops. ha, ha. that's funny. they have bungs


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't drive with the cable out the window... doing WOT runs is bad enough with cops... then having something out the window pisses them of a little big more  You can close the door on the cable and it won't hurt it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> they usually have bungs at the muffler shops. ha, ha. that's funny. they have bungs


He said "bung." Uhuhhuhuh huhuhuhuh.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Woot, FedEx man just brought the goodies!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, so far it's been an interesting experience. I haven't tried hooking up my LC-1 at all yet, or any of the other analog inputs for the MVPI Pro interface. I'm not sure which sensors to tap yet... so far I've been able to do some basic data logging through the OBDII port, which tells me things like TPS, spark advance, IAT's and MAP, long-term and short-term fuel trims... but no MAF or narrowband O2 readings like I had expected.

I feel a little in over my head with this. I know I have tons of learning to do, but I'm not really sure where to start outside of learning the component terminology and what their numerical changes mean. But I'm balls deep in it now, so all I can do is learn. 

So far, all I have done is log data. I tried reading my Grand Am's VCM on monday, however HP Tuners gave me a message saying "Definition failed to load." So I emailed their support staff with the VCM scan file it claims to have created, and am waiting to hear back from them so I can get started.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You'll be fine, as long as you have a basic understanding on what each sensor does and basic engine fundamentals you'll pick it up. I seen the advertisments and heard from people on Tuning Schools and man they are expensive, some range from 3 days to 3 weeks and are in the thousands of $$. I'm planning on getting HPTuners one of these days with wideband so I can tune my own car(s) so I can save some money and hopefully make some money when I get good at it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think I have a pretty good understanding of engine theory, and I've had no trouble tuning the old stuff with a distributor, vacuum/mechanical advance, points, and a carburetor.

I'm still a little worried about not being able to read my Grand Am's factory tune. I hope I don't have this problem with the GTO in a few weeks.


----------

